# eaton transaxle



## danz503 (Sep 23, 2014)

here's something i learned with my QT16. transaxle seemed sluggish, labored to drive. i thought my hydraulic pump/motor was dying. turned out it was the bull gear in the transaxle. it was badly worn. this wear will show itself as backlash in the drive wheel. lift the transaxle and check how much you have. if there is 1/8 to a quarter turn, you have some serious wear in the bull gear.


----------

